# Shooting OTT or TTF .... Pros and cons?



## Flockaduck (Nov 14, 2014)

Hello all! I am fairly new to shooting slingshots and I would like to hear from all you experienced shooters regarding your opinions on shooting OTT or TTF.

I shoot a SimpleShot Scout (new, 2nd generation) with flipclips, stock flat bands. So far I've been shooting OTT and am beginning to get used to it. My accuracy increasing. Now I'm wondering if I should change everything up and try TTF. As a new shooter, would you guys suggest this? What are pros and cons of each?

Right now I'm not aiming per se. I guess you'd call it instinctive shooting.... See the target, draw until it feels right, and shoot.

Thanks everyone in advance for your feedback! I respect your experience.


----------



## Urban Fisher (Aug 13, 2014)

I guess people could reply with thier favorite way...but it may not be the favorite for everyone else! I shoot mostly OTT. Only big downside is you may get some hand slap. The good thing is you have an excellent ss. With the flipclips it is easy to change from OTT to TTF in a matter of seconds. Why not try both and see which one feels best for you!


----------



## TheNewSlingshotGuy (Oct 11, 2014)

What he said!


----------



## Flockaduck (Nov 14, 2014)

Urban Fisher where in TX are you located? I am about an hour from Houston.


----------



## Urban Fisher (Aug 13, 2014)

Ah...another Texas man!!! To me Texas and slingshots were just made for each other!! 

I'm in San Antonio. I use to live in Houston for many years. I still have family that live there that I try to visit at least once a year. They are in the Clear Lake area.


----------



## Flockaduck (Nov 14, 2014)

Urban Fisher, if you're ever in the Houston area and want some great squirrel hunting, I am an hour north ... Let me know and maybe we can hunt.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Search function :

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/36361-super-accuracy-ott-or-ttf/

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/21271-ott-or-ttf-and-why/

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/21271-ott-or-ttf-and-why/

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/5238-ttf-vs-ott/

There are more also.


----------



## Urban Fisher (Aug 13, 2014)

Will do Flockaduck! I would love to do some squirrel hunting! And same at you...if you ever happen to be in the SA area, let me know.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Starting with slingshots is all about experimentation. And there is a lot to experiment with. You need to try them both.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Used to shoot TTF all the time, because that was all I knew. After joining this forum (just a few months ago) I discovered OTT.

I can say for me, I really like gangsta style (which I always shot) and twisting the pouch 90 degrees, (again, something I have learned in the past couple of months). I also always shot a semi butterfly technique and did not know what it was called.

I have learned soooo much in such a short time, it really is exciting ! The biggest thing for me was band technology and the virtues of thin bands or tubes..

I have been redoing my old slings and making improvements on box store slings that have very much renewed my interest in slingshots.

I feel very confident with the OTT style as I don't have any fork hits/finger hits and I feel I get getter ammo flight ! Of course everyone is different, but for me, right now I have been setting up my slings in the OTT configuration and have not been disappointed ;- )

wll


----------

